# How to make spiral candle holders



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.waterfront-woods.com/Articles/SpiralCandle.pdf


----------



## Ell (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the upload they look great! I think I might try this if I get some free time.

Ell


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I've made a few of these. They are great fun to make.


----------

